# Marsh Boat Trailer



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Well not 100% a decoy trailer but below is a pic of a marsh boat trailer I built this last summer from an old boat trailer I was able to salvage. I can haul 4 boats plus have a storage box on the side for decoys, motor, and other misc gear. I also have an area on the front for sleds or other gear that may be needed. Enjoy


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

Man i really want to try one of those boats! Nice looking trailer too!


----------



## dmosely (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice work. Do you tie down the young fellas or do they crawl into the cockpits during the ride ehhh?


----------

